# Баян Юпитер



## deldea (2 Июн 2011)

У меня баян Юпитер 1994 года выпуска с голосами мастера Fedjen. Мне сказали, что в то время - это был один из лучших мастеров. Кто-нибудь может мне рассказать больше о нем?

Dean

---
---


I have an accordion Jupiter C-griff made in 1994 with voices of the master called "Fedjen". 
I was told that that at the time it was one of the finest craftsmen. 
Can anybody tell me more about him?

Thank you !

Dean


----------

